# Lots of cherry wood



## cheech (Dec 30, 2006)

Just trimmed the cherry tree this morning and now I have tons of cherry wood.

I think that I will run the small stuff through the wood chipper and use it for the Wookie (my electric smoker) then chop the larger stuff up for the Brinkman charcoal and use that.

Not sure if it makes sense to ship any of this out but if others want some for the price of shipping they are welcome to it


----------



## linescum (Dec 30, 2006)

got plenty here but thanks for the offer


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 30, 2006)

hello hello,
i would be happy to pay for the shipping for some cherry wood.

my electric doesnt seem to like chunks..
they just dont smolder or burn much...

if you can send chips or sawdust---
please tell me what i need to do..

im thinking maybe 5 or so lbs...

thank you,
larry


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd pay for shipping if you could send some 18 inch or shorter logs. Or I can trade you # for # of whatever I have. I have zero access to cherry here.


----------

